# Will anyone have a table in the Venom room at the Hamm show in March?



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

As the title states. If anyone has a table in the venom room at the show on the 9th March please let me know. 

Thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> As the title states. If anyone has a table in the venom room at the show on the 9th March please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tony


 Depends on why your asking?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Im asking because i have a few animals i want to display at the show for sale but couldnt get any joy in reserving my own table. Id be willing to pay towards the cost of the table and offer a small comission based on any of my sales. 

Thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm just going to jump in on this thread and ask if anyone does have a table in the venomous room, would it be possible to send me a list of what they're selling please?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> I'm just going to jump in on this thread and ask if anyone does have a table in the venomous room, would it be possible to send me a list of what they're selling please?


Heloderma cinctums but it seems from the dashboard of my jeep :banghead:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> Heloderma cinctums but it seems from the dashboard of my jeep :banghead:


I might still be able to help il let you know by the weekend Il pm you when I know


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> I might still be able to help il let you know by the weekend Il pm you when I know


Thanks, much appreciated. 

Tony


----------

